# Miten windows pelit toimimaan?

## Icer

Onko kokemuksia windows peleistä linuxissa? 

Miten direct X pohjaiset pelit toimii? Jos sais muutaman pelin toimiin kunnolla linukassa niin vois poistaa koko windossin.

Miten onnistuu multiplayer tai nettipelaaminen windows peleillä?

----------

## Mikessu

Cedegallahan nuo Direct X pelit kait saa toimimaan ja Winellekin löytyy jotain oppaita. Kokeilemallahan se selviää. Cedegalla ei ehkä tarvitse niin panostaa säätämiseen, mutta se taas on maksullinen ja Wine ei toimi kunnolla kopiosuojattujen pelien kanssa.

Tuolta voit katsella mitkä pelit toimii Cedegalla ja miten hyvin:

http://www.transgaming.com/searchgame.php

Yleensä nuo pelit, jotka ovat saaneet 4 tai 5 tähteä toimivat moitteetta ja ilman lisäsäätöä.

Nettipelaaminen onnistuu ihan normaalisti, kuten Windowsissakin.

----------

## s4kk3

Tässä muutamat pelit mitä olen pelannut cedegalla:

Diablo II ja LoD  Toimii yhtä hyvin ku windowsissa

GTA: Vice City  Toimii. Välillä kaatuilee introjen ja videoiden aikana mutta skippaa vaan ne

Warcraft 3  Toimii melkeinpä paremmin kuin windowsissa jos on hidas kone

NFSU2  Pelattava. Välillä fps:t tippuu alas ja ajoittain pientä patkimistä. Ei toimi cedegan cvs versiolla

Alien vs Predator  Jeah..

Natiivit linux pelini:

TuxRacer  Yllättävän hauska peli

UT2004  FPS:t korkeammat kuin windowsissa

DOOM3  Ihan hyvin pyörii.

Eli kaikkia pelaamani pelit toimivat. Warcraftia, Diabloa ja UT:ta tullu pelattua netissäki. Eipä eronnu mitenkään windowsilla pelatessa. Muutama peli toiminu premmin linux puolella. Saattaa olla aika tuskaista jos omistaa ATIn näytönohjaimen

----------

## Icer

Okei kiitti vinkeistä.  :Smile: 

Täytyy testailla kunhan kerkeää. Jonkin verran olen joskus tuolla wine sivustolla harhaillut. Cedegaan täytynee perehtyä tarkemmin. 

Minkälaisia kustannuksia tuosta Cedegasta aiheutuu?

----------

## s4kk3

5 USD/kk 3kuukautta eli 15dollaria minimi muistaakseni. Itselläni on vielä timedemo käytössä mutta pikapuolin varmaan ostan sen. Ei sitä viitti warettaakaan sen verran laadukas on ja tulevassa versiossa ollaan lupailtu hl2 yhteensopivuutta eli steaminki pitäis toimii sit.

Aihetta hieman sivuten. Onko kukaan saanut GunBoundia tai ainakin Internet Exploreria toimimaan cedegalla? GunBound on yksi loistavimmista ilmaisista peleistä.

----------

## Icer

Jaa-a. Miksi haluat IE:n linuxiin?

Mutta tässä kun aloin perehtymään aiheeseen, niin löyty jotain ohjeita. Käy lue http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=sidenet Jos onnistus noilla ohjeilla.

----------

## s4kk3

Eikun tuo gunbound vaatii sen. Toi kylläkin koskee winea mutta eiköhän sen toimi jos kopioi .dll filut winestä laittaa cedegan puolelle ja lisää configgiin. Ja vaihtaa winen configista C aseman cedegan puolelle. Mutta ensin nfsu2  :Wink: 

----------

## hanta

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Jaa-a. Miksi haluat IE:n linuxiin?

 

muista en tiedä, mutta itse olen myös välillä harkinnut IE:n asentamista ihan vaan siitä syystä, että pääsisin testaamaan itse tekemiäni seittisivuja myös IE:llä.

standardien mukaan kun mennään, niin yleensä joku ominaisuus ei ole IE:ssä tuettuna ja lopputulos näyttää kamalalta. yleensä sitten rajoittaa sitä settiä mitä uskaltaa käyttää.

----------

## Icer

Nojoo. Tuo on hyvä peruste. Kun vuosi sitten väsäsin omat sivut niin testailin sitä eri selaimilla ja kyllä se IE näyttää jotkin asiat erilailla. Uskomatonta säätämistä kun ei ole oikeen kunnon standardeja.

----------

## s4kk3

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Nojoo. Tuo on hyvä peruste. Kun vuosi sitten väsäsin omat sivut niin testailin sitä eri selaimilla ja kyllä se IE näyttää jotkin asiat erilailla. Uskomatonta säätämistä kun ei ole oikeen kunnon standardeja.

 

Onhan ne standardeja kun microsoft niin sanoo.

----------

## AnXa

IEn 5 versio on uusin jonka pystyy asentamaan WineX ja Wine alustoille. kuutosta ei tueta koska se ei ole enää itsenäinen selain. Vaan osa Windowsia. Oon kyllä kuullut, että joku on onnistunnut saamaan IE6senkin siihen sisään, mutta kun en tarvitse moista vanhaa paska selainta, niin en ole edes viittynyt yrittää. Ainoa ohjelma joka periaatteessa tarvitsisi sen niin on Steam ja sitä ei tarvitse asentaa koska WIneX eli Cedega voidaan laittaa matkimaan muita selaimia. Ja sitäkään ei tarvita jos ei halua ostaa peleja steamin kautta. vaan ihan pelkästään pelata.

Edit: Ihmiset on ne jotka määrittää mitä standardeja käytetään. kohta se standardi selain on FireFox. IEn määrä on alle 90% markkina osuudesta. kun se joskus muutama vuosi sitten oli 99,9%. Pienestä se lähtee se VapaanSoftan Vallankumous.  :Wink: 

Edit2:  :Smile:  niin ja tota Pelit jotka mulla on toimineet ilman ongelmia:

Unreal Tournament 1999, Splinter Cell, OPF, StarSiege: Tribes, Steam + kaikki nyt saatavilla olevat ei source pohjaiset pelit. Kaverin kanssa kokeiltiin Hl2hta. se kyllä käynnistyy ja lataa ekan kentän mutta on jumalattoman hidas, vaikka kytkis dx7 renderpathin päälle 6800gt koneessa. ilmeisesti johtuu cedegan tuen puutteesta. mutta toimii ainakin.  :Very Happy: 

Kaikki CnCt toimii tossa. Ja mitäs muuta mulla on asennettuna.. Warcraft 2 ja 3. Noi kaksi toimii kaikista parhaiten. Kaverin FarCryn kanssa oli jotain ongelmia, mutta ne on vissiin jo korjattu uudemmissa cedegan versioissa.

----------

## Thunderer

Olenko ihan väärässä kun sain sellaisen käsityksen että Cedegan lähdekoodi on vapaata jolloin portagesta haetusta ja käännetystä versiosta ei tarvisi mitään maksaa?

----------

## Mikessu

Mutta kun sitähän ei suoraan portagesta saa, vaan se pitää ensin ladata Cedegan sivuilta ja sitten siirtää /usr/portage/distfiles-hakemistoon. Winex-cvs taisi joskus olla portagesa, mutta se poistettiin Transgamingin pyynnöstä. Tuo nykyinen winex-cvs taitaa olla joku äärimmäisen vanha versio.

Jos haluaa Cedegan saada ilmaiseksi, niin se on mahdollista vääntää CVS:stä, tosin siitä on riisuttu jonkin verran ominaisuuksia, joten esim. kopiosuojatut pelit eivät välttämättä toimi oikein. Netistä löytynee jotain skriptejäkin, jotka hakevat koodin CVS:tä automaattisesti ja kääntävät sen.

----------

## Deranger

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Mutta kun sitähän ei suoraan portagesta saa, vaan se pitää ensin ladata Cedegan sivuilta ja sitten siirtää /usr/portage/distfiles-hakemistoon. Winex-cvs taisi joskus olla portagesa, mutta se poistettiin Transgamingin pyynnöstä. Tuo nykyinen winex-cvs taitaa olla joku äärimmäisen vanha versio.
> 
> Jos haluaa Cedegan saada ilmaiseksi, niin se on mahdollista vääntää CVS:stä, tosin siitä on riisuttu jonkin verran ominaisuuksia, joten esim. kopiosuojatut pelit eivät välttämättä toimi oikein. Netistä löytynee jotain skriptejäkin, jotka hakevat koodin CVS:tä automaattisesti ja kääntävät sen.

 

Mistä lähtien Portagessa on ollut CVS ebuildeja?   :Shocked: 

----------

## s4kk3

kokeileppa

```
emerge winex-cvs
```

----------

## Deranger

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> kokeileppa
> 
> ```
> emerge winex-cvs
> ```
> ...

 

```

*  app-emulation/winex-cvs

      Latest version available: 3000

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.transgaming.com/

      Description: Winex - fake ebuild!

      License:     Aladdin

```

Hmm...  :Wink: 

----------

## Mikessu

Jaaha, nähtävästi se on kokonaan poistettu sieltä. Syy poistoon taisi olla se, että Transgaming ei halunnut, että käyttäjät kokeilevat tuon cvs-version perusteella Winexiä, vaan ostavat sen ja kokeilevat sitten sitä kokoversiota, jossa on tuet noille kopiosuojauksille ja muuta vastaavaa.

----------

